# Benny vs. The More Talented Puppy



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Benedict lets the other puppy know that there's no room in the house for two geniuses. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6k91lCfj90


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cousins' have that flipping puppy toy. Chama ignores it but the first time I put it down with Basu he just walked over and knocked it over on its side with his nose. He was like, "Take that you big show off!"


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

He's convinced it's come to steal his thunder!

At least Basu has more common sense!


----------

